# Private Nachricht  von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...



## neolein (23 Juli 2010)

Hallo, habe soeben folgende Benachrichtigung von der Rechtsabteilung bei iConnect in meinem Briefkasten gefunden:



> "Wir sind durch die Rechtsabteilung auf einen Beitrag aufmerksam gemacht  worden, welcher unter Ihrem Namen verfasst wurde!
> 
> In Ihren Aussagen sind einige Unstimmigkeiten und nicht nachvollziehbare  Behauptungen wiedergegeben. Diese Aussagen beziehen sich auf[noparse] www.softwarerapid.de,[/noparse]  welche jedoch durch falsche Formulierung und/oder Wiedergabe für Sie  nur zugängliche Informationen nach StGB §187 strafbar ist.
> 
> ...


Kann mir einer sagen, um welche Falschaussagen es geht? Ist das eine neue Masche der Einschüchterung den Usern hier Angst zu machen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*

das habe ich auch bekommen ich weiß auch nicht was ich da machen soll ?


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*

Also vielleicht ist das so ne Masche,dass man nichts gegen die machen soll keine ahnung bin mir aber nicht sicher :-?


----------



## neolein (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*

Achso, die Nachricht ist übrigens von user "regcomsch",vielleicht kann er allen Usern hier zum Besten geben, um welche Aussage es sich handelt, das würde bestimmt Alle interessieren.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Einschüchterungsfalle download09.eu / hypersoftware.de auf Besucherfang*



neolein schrieb:


> die Nachricht ist übrigens von user "regcomsch",


Der User wurde  gesperrt.


neolein schrieb:


> Hallo, habe soeben folgende Benachrichtigung von der Rechtsabteilung bei iConnect in meinem Briefkasten gefunden:



User ist nicht als Vertreter von iConnect legitimiert.


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der User wurde  gesperrt.




echt woher weißt du das ?


----------



## neolein (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Der User wurde  gesperrt.
> 
> 
> User ist nicht als Vertreter von iConnect legitimiert.



Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, vielleicht als Vertreter, aber in deren Auftrag, oder es ist Fake


----------



## bianka101 (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*

das verstehe ich jez aber auch nicht wo ichs mir nochma durchgelesen habe.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Private Nachricht  von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten.*

Die Moderatoren hier im Forum erkennt man neben dem Namen in olivgrüner Schrift am Zusatz "Moderator" im Profil neben den Beiträgen. Es ist uns auch möglich, bei entsprechenden Einschüchterungsversuchen umgehend zu reagieren.

Von den Betreibern dieses Forums werden keinerlei Daten an Abofallenbetreiber weiter gegeben und aufgrund der pseudonymen Nutzung besteht keine Möglichkeit auf die Identitäten hinter den Profilen zu schließen.

Kurz gesagt: Ein ganz plumper, dämlicher Trick sich die Pfründe zu sichern, von dem ihr euch keineswegs verunsichern lassen solltet. Schlägt sowas in eurem Postfach hier im Forum auf: Umgehend den Moderatoren melden.


----------



## Teleton (23 Juli 2010)

*AW: Private Nachricht  von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten.*

Keine Sorge.
Entweder hat sich da irgendjemand einen schlechten Scherz erlaubt. 
Oder der User hat wirklich mit dem Anbieter zu tun. Von der "Rechtsabteilung" stammt er aber garantiert nicht bei dem Unsinn den er vom Stapel läßt.

Letzlich egal weil er wurde hier rausgeworfen.


> Der User wurde gesperrt.
> 
> 
> User ist nicht als Vertreter von iConnect legitimiert.



EDIT: Hoppla, haudraufundschluss war schneller


----------



## Heiko (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*



bianka101 schrieb:


> echt woher weißt du das ?



Weil er ihn gesperrt hat?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (28 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*



neolein schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht ganz, ...


Wenn noch Unklarheiten bestehen, dann kann man nach dem Namen des Geschäftsführers ja mal die Google-Suche nutzten.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 Juli 2010)

*AW: Brief von der Rechtsabteilung - softwarerapid in meinem Briefkasten...*



Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Wenn noch Unklarheiten bestehen, dann kann man nach dem Namen des Geschäftsführers ja mal die Google-Suche nutzten.


Ach, um den immer wieder mal Verdächtigen aus Rostock gehts mal wieder! Dass der eine Rechtsabteilung hat, kann durchaus bezweifelt werden. Einen Rechtsanwalt ja, den hat er bestimmt. Den braucht er auch regelmäßig, allein schon wenn es darum geht, den Verdachtsmomente in den Verfahren der StA Rostock zu begegnen.



Heiko schrieb:


> Weil er ihn gesperrt hat?


Echt, der umstrittene Anbieter hat den Weg in dieses Forum hier gefunden?


----------

